# Fear



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I admit it, many things scare me, and I to an extent let my fears dictate my life... 

The thought of a complete social collapse in a grid-down situation scares the living crap out of me.

To me, the nightmare I have is to be caught in a city when the curtain drops... having millions of others around me starting to realize that the grocery store isn't going to be getting any more food, that the water system & sewer systems are now not working, and that the government isn't coming... being there when people start of figure that out and go absolutely nuts... that scares the living hell out of me.

I don't know how you city folks can live where you do. This isn't in any way an insult or a criticism, I just really don't understand how you can think about that situation and continue to live in the city or the burbs... I couldn't do it...

Living out here in the country (my BIL is in a tiny town of less than 2,000 people and my BOL is, frankly, in the middle of God's green acres) my biggest concern is an irrational fear of raiders... after those who end up killing nearly everybody who survives the first couple of months in the city fan out, then we have to deal with them. Fortunately (and no, it's not by accident) I don't live within 200 miles of any major city, so my little small town is a LONG way from first on the list... 

I'm to the point that I can barely make myself drive into the city on business, and I for damned sure carry a bicycle and a GHB to get me home... if I gotta ride 200 miles on the bike, so be it I can do that in 3-4 days. 

Most people don't want to admit their fears, but I think it's important that we recognize them as part of what drives us. It's not "manly" to talk about what you fear, but "manly" is just BS. 

Anybody else want to share your fears, and how they shape your world view?


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

I worry about one of my family being caught away from home more, since I'd be unable to help them. 

I'm not really worried about being caught away from home, but sitting at home wondering where my daughter/wife/son are, would be horrible.

On the bright side, the folks on this forum are likely to see/understand the situation before the S really hits the fan. They'll be able to Get Out Of Dodge before it's impossible to do so.

AJ


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with a healthy fear, as long as you don't let it control you. I've heard guys say they have no fear. Though I don't like talking about it, the fear that I had in 'Nam, kept me alive because I used that fear to my advantage. I watched others that would become paralyzed by their fear and they didn't fair as well.

There are dangers in simple everyday life, but you can't let them take hold and steer your every move and decision.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I am scared to death of airplanes, hairy spiders and stinging scorpions. Now I can fly if I am real drunk and have a free ticket to somewhere I need to go real bad quickly. Snakes dont bother me much unless they start rattling and hissing.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> There are dangers in simple everyday life, but you can't let them take hold and steer your every move and decision.


Yes sir, but as you pointed out with your own life experiences (thank you for your service, by the way!) fear can be a healthy motivational force for good.

Finding the boundary between good and harmful.. that's the trick...


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I wouldn't even begin to know how to start listing all my fears. Sometimes I feel like just one big huge bundle of fear.

But my fear brought me to these forums and already I can tell that my fear in most areas is subsiding a little. I use to be all about the "what if". *All* the time, what if this happens, what if that happens?? I'm surprised I haven't given myself a stroke worrying all the time.

Now I am more like "what can I do if it does happen and how can I prepare? I really hate that it took me so long to find this site. I'm never going to be free of fear but I'm learning (slowly) to manage it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been blessed to have had a strong work ethic and have used the tag line "If it is to BE, It is up to ME!"to describe getting shit done!

Over the past 30 years or so I think I have provided very well for me and mine. While my work now would be considered "executive", there were many times that I had to use my back to make things happen. But in a real SHTF situation, there won't be much demand for what I do now. So...

...I fear old age; a breaking body and limitations that I never knew...coupled with an economic crisis unheard of resulting in my inability to provide.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I fear the day I have to face this world without my wife
I fear The lost of Gods Love
Take it for what it's worth I fear nothing else. I have faced the demons


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

smitty901 said:


> i fear the day i have to face this world without my wife
> i fear the lost of gods love
> take it for what it's worth i fear nothing else. I have faced the demons


*amen!*


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

All Snakes must die! Back and eye surgery ......nope not gonna happen. Other than that...... come get sum!!!!!


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> All Snakes must die! Back and eye surgery ......nope not gonna happen. Other than that...... come get sum!!!!!


Hoooo AAhhhhh!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not afraid of anything, as long as I can think clearly. As long as I can conjure and implement another plan once the current plan fails, I am good.

Losing the ability to think clearly is a disconcerting thought, to me.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Denton said:


> Not afraid of anything, as long as I can think clearly. As long as I can conjure and implement another plan once the current plan fails, I am good.
> 
> Losing the ability to think clearly is a disconcerting thought, to me.


Not even spiders?!? {shiver}


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

As a kid my mom brought home a glow in the dark rosary from a nunnery by where she worked. But she neglected to tell me they were supposed to glow in the dark! The things seem to glow bright all night. A shade or two below tritium.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Spiders... nuff said.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I fear the day I have to face this world without my wife
> I fear The lost of Gods Love
> Take it for what it's worth I fear nothing else. I have faced the demons


Well I aint one to interrupt any phobias..but am firmly convinced the fear of losing God's Love is not something to worry about. It can't happen. We have His Word on that..and unlike our earthly examples ..God cannot lie. Now sometimes He will give spankings to His Kids..and maybe a biotch slap across the teeth occasionally..but He still loves us. To paraphrase a bad old sinner named The Apostle Paul:

Romans 8:38-39

For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> Not even spiders?!? {shiver}


Not even spiders.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I worry a lot about my only daughter who is in her freshmen year at U of M. Thought at one time be nice to have the house to ourselves. Worry that if shtf, would I be able to get up there and bring her to a somewhat safer area. Now I know what my parents went through!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Tho I walk thru the valley of the shadow of death, I shall fear no evil, for thou art with me.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Fear and anger I recently learned are well connected. Some of the things I fear anger me the most. So now how to look at it everyday and diffuse it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The good Lord gave us emotions. He expects us to use and experience them. Fear is something that goes off to keep us alert and alive. As Ntxwheels said you just do not allow it to be so overwhelming that it controls you.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How many of you ever reached the point where fear did not madder in anymore because you just did not care any more.?


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> How many of you ever reached the point where fear did not madder in anymore because you just did not care any more.?


Smitty, I reached that point once in my life and I hope to God, I never do again..


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Fear=Power!!!
It will be the battle of your life to not let your fears control you...love...marriage...religion...job...this list can go on forever. The powerful people figure out how to eliminate/control it. =)


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

1 year ago i could nor drive down the road, if I saw a bag of trash, it was a bomb. I hated it. I could not go to a stadium, because it would get bombed. In Montana.....really...no. I had to come to grips with fear and anger. Fear=power only if you let it be.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Anybody who says they fear nothing is either lying or someone who is a crash waiting to happen. We all fear something. To be brave is to keep going anyway. To behopeful is to look facts in the face and ignore them. To be loving is to be open to sharing your strength with those you love.

So every day we all get the chance to be brave, hopeful, and loving.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

ntxwheels said:


> Smitty, I reached that point once in my life and I hope to God, I never do again..


 You understand Sir.
Few have gotten to a point where there was nothing but that minute no yesterday no tomorrow only now.
To late at night for this.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

After the problem with someone being on my property my biggest fear is not being able to protect my Sister and nephews. My second fear is the unknown, what have I not prepped for?


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

What if you woke up in the morning, the faucet still flowed, the electric lights still worked, but there was a world wide extinction of bacon. You knew that going forward, you could never again have that smell, see that oil in the pan or taste that flavor. That is true fear.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Go2ndAmend said:


> What if you woke up in the morning, the faucet still flowed, the electric lights still worked, but there was a world wide extinction of bacon. You knew that going forward, you could never again have that smell, see that oil in the pan or taste that flavor. That is true fear.


Wouldn't care even slightly, I am a vegetarian and have been for many, many years.


----------



## PossumPie (Oct 2, 2014)

When I was a kid, on Christmas day, the house across the street caught fire. We went from the best day of the year fun, to horror watching flames roll out of every window and spent the afternoon at the front window watching the fire dept. try to keep it from spreading to the other houses. That stuck with me, and I have a fear of house fires. I have to double check to make sure everything is turned off before we go out. I have a fireplace that we use all winter and I cook on it, so that just adds to the fear. I HATE that fear, but I live with it. My other fear for SHTF is my wife is a nurse, and I believe the next "big one" will be a pandemic that cripples the infrastructure. NOT Ebola, but something worse. How would she get home? She will be forced to stay at the hospital working, and will surely get ill if it gets that bad.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

For years, it was bees. Every time I saw one, it become a battle to the death. This stems way way back when I was little, and was playing in an old clunker trucker behind a friends house. Yep, giant bees nest. Got stung a lot. But now the fear is smaller. Even to the point of contemplating getting a few nests for honey.

I fear something will happen to my wife or family, and I will not be there to prevent it.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I fear not being able to help my son and granddaughter. Not knowing if my brothers are all ok. My Best Guy doesn't have it in him to shoot another human, when the need is there. I don't fear death, although I do have a low, (LOW) pain tolerance, I fear torture, and not being able to keep the secrets necessary to keep loved ones safe. If I died tonight, I would try my best, from Heaven, to protect my loved ones.

And I fear spiders. WHY, God??!!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Werewolves scare me
Snakes scare me
Werewolves with snakes scare me.


----------

